# Dollar store FO's?



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2013)

I was shopping at the dollar store for Halloween stuff when I ran across a assortment of FO's. They are made for diffusers but I was wondering if I could use them in CP?
I can't find any info on them or a ingredient list so I'm not sure if it has alcohol in it. what would be the worse that could happen if I did use it?

Luminessence brand, fresh linen and pumpkin pie spice.


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 22, 2013)

If you don't know if they are body safe, don't use them.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2013)

The labels says not to get them on your skin but I rubbed some on my hand and nothing happened. I'm planning to soap tomorrow, I'll pull a few ounces out and see what happens.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooh! I'm curious to know how it works! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2013)

I used the pumpkin spice which smells like cinnamon and nothing else. I separated 1/4" cup and added roughly 1/4" tsp. It accelerated a little but not too bad. It did set up really fast and its now sitting on the table gelling. Its quite hot, probably overheating. If it was a full batch in a wood mold, I'm sure it would be a mess.
Maybe I'll try the linen next time I soap to see if its the FO brand or the spicy scent I used.


----------



## paillo (Oct 25, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> If you don't know if they are body safe, don't use them.



I totally agree. Many FOs are NOT body safe, and I wouldn't take the chance unless you're only going to use it for yourself. Even if you don't have a reaction, someone else might.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2013)

I would be scared of some kind of violent reaction between the fragrance and the lye in the soap batter.


----------



## maloga3 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's not worth it, I'm betting the FO from the dollar store is going to evaporate over time anyway...and I'd be worried about phlatates in it- always buy FO's that indicate "phlalate free"- it ensures its safe for skin


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2013)

If someone had a reaction from the soap you use this fo in your insurance, if you carry it, just might not cover if you cannot prove where the fo was purchased and if body safe. I would never consider using a fragrance not labeled as body safe, and never from a dollar store. FO's are made with chemicals and just not worth the saved money to take a chance.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 5, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I used the pumpkin spice which smells like cinnamon and nothing else.




I bet you that one isn't body safe.
You are probably going to do so anyway, but for people looking this subject up in a while; don't use it.
You don't have to have any kind of reaction to it right away.
By subjecting yourself to large amounts of a specific allergen repeatedly, you can cause a severe allergic reaction to that allergen; not just to the particular FO.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> I bet you that one isn't body safe.
> You are probably going to do so anyway, but for people looking this subject up in a while; don't use it.
> You don't have to have any kind of reaction to it right away.
> By subjecting yourself to large amounts of a specific allergen repeatedly, you can cause a severe allergic reaction to that allergen; not just to the particular FO.


 
I totally agree. It is just not worth it


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 5, 2013)

I certainly would not risk it.  If it doesn't state it's safe for the body I ain't going there.   Michaels sells similar scents in their diffuser isle...wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole and even consider putting my friends, family or customers at risk.   Not a smart move in my opinion.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2013)

I personally would not use Anything in my soaps from a dollar store. This stuff is coming in from China, and who knows what is in it.


----------

